# Kunys wedge pouch online ??



## SWE#Kipp (Feb 14, 2010)

Do any of you guys/girls in here now were i can my hands on kunys wedge pouch !?
I would really like to buy there wedge pouch and their 5" Wide Padded Comfort Belt !!
any help would be greatly appreciated 

//Kristoffer


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 14, 2010)

I would try searching google.com for the words...

kunys wedge pouch


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Feb 14, 2010)

have looked but with no luck, even contacted Kunys but no luck with them either ,,,,


----------



## tramp bushler (Feb 14, 2010)

Kipp ; I,ve heard of them , I,ll try doin some rootin around see what can be dug up ...........


----------



## tramp bushler (Feb 14, 2010)

Well , I found Kuny's web site ... I did not find a spefick Wedge pouch , but saw a few that would work well I think ... Will keep trying .


----------



## flushcut (Feb 14, 2010)

Try Kunysleather.com they have a list of dealers.


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Feb 14, 2010)

tramp bushler try kunysleahter and search for wedge then three wedge pouches will show up !

But two them are discontinued this is the only one they make http://www.kunysleather.com/products/detail002.asp?partNo=CS-5045

// Kristoffer


----------



## dancan (Feb 14, 2010)

http://kunysleather.com/products/detail002.asp?partNo=CS-5010

They also list a CS-5045 and a CS-5046 .
Any retailer that deals with Kuny's should be able to get you a pouch .
If you can't get one on your side of the pond send me a pm .
They don't mention any discontinued models on the site .


----------



## Spotted Owl (Feb 14, 2010)

This is the only padded I could find on their site.

http://kunysleather.com/products/detail001.asp?partNo=51625

This is the retailer contact stuff, even a contact for them to find if their is a dealer closer to you.

http://kunysleather.com/retailers.asp

I hope this can help or perhaps you already know about it. If you can't get it on your side or nobody on the east coast(shipping reasons) can help let me know and we'll see if we can make something happen.

If your not stuck on leather Ive seen these and they're good. I'm not always in the habit of hanging everything from my body but for packing in this is a good way to go. You can have everything in one place and ready and take what you need as you go through the day. As my current gear wears out I plan on slowly pulling this system into play. 

http://grizzlypeakenterprises.com/index.htm



Owl


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Feb 14, 2010)

thank you dancan


----------



## forestryworks (Feb 14, 2010)

Did Kunys use to be Perma Pouch?

Maybe they're separate companies, but they both have just about the same stuff.


----------



## tramp bushler (Feb 15, 2010)

*I,ve had a couple of those .*

I got one in the mid 80s and one in 90 or 91 ...... They were good but too little / wouldn,t pack enough wedges for a new faller to get himself out of the problems he got himself into so I gave them away .. One would be great for this little stuff I,m falling now tho ..


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Feb 15, 2010)

The perma pouches looks identical


----------

